# A Museum of early American tools



## WayneC

Thanks for the review. Another book to add to my Amazon wish list.


----------



## patron

i had this book once
got lost in the shuffle of life somewhere

we do owe much of it to you 'foreigners'
(as that is where many of us came from)

and as always
new uses and challenges
create better tools for all


----------



## Alster

It's one of my favorites, along with his "Age of Barns." The illustrations are simply beautiful!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Hi Mads, it is nice to have a book like that when they show you how the tools were constructed.
Thanks for sharing….........................Jim


----------



## saddletramp

Mads, I've had a copy of that book for years now, great reference.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Mads, thanks for the review.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew Mads 
I didn´t expect you got it that fast  I have only come to place it on the wishlist …. LOL
and now bookmarked so I don´t forget the title 
do you have the Ibn number to the book

Dennis


----------



## Schwieb

Mads, I have this book along with 3 others by Eric Sloan: "A Reverence for Wood", "Our Vanishing Landscape", and "Diary of an Early American Boy". He wrote about a dozen books in the 50's and 60's. I cherish these books. This set came to me from my Father-in-law but my Dad had a set that went to one of my brothers. They are simple, appropriately illustrated, and enjoyable books to read.


----------



## SSMDad

I've got this book right on my bedside table Mads. It really is fantastic! So nice to see the hand drawn illustrations.


----------



## woodzy

I have yet yo read this one. 
'A Reverence for Wood' made me feel the same way you describe your feeling about this little treasure. I was speechless!
When i finished the book I put it down and just sat and thought about all the knowledge that we have lost. Mostly we have lost the desire to know aobout thing that matter, and pass on important worldly knowledge.

Thanks for the review. I will make sure to pick this little gem up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sloan has a boxed set that includes this book. I love them all…


----------



## littlecope

Glad you enjoyed it Mads!!
As I said, I would recommend any of his books…
The ones on Early Weather forecasting are fascinating as well…


----------



## Maverick44spec

Thanks for the review Mads. I love hand tools so this book is going on by list.


----------



## mikejb1954

If I had that book I would probably never put it down.There is nothing more interesting than the story of how tools came to be.


----------



## ropo71

...always great to see the past historical value of life being currently appreciated and admired. 
Looks like beautiful illustrations….thank you for the review & suggestion!


----------



## mafe

Yes Ropo you got to look into this.
;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

